# AlbumArtwork mit JAudioTagger



## MoVo99 (25. Feb 2015)

Aloha liebe Community,

ich habe heute angefangen ein kleines Programm zu schreiben, um meine Musik besser zu organisieren. Ich benutze dafür JAudioTagger 2.2.3 und würde gerne eine Bestimmte Datei als Cover per ID3 setzen. Leider sind da die "alten" Cover drinne. Mein Code sieht folgendermaßen aus.

```
ArtworkFactory art = new ArtworkFactory();
				
				art.createArtworkFromFile(new File("pfad/in/den/ordner/genetikk.jpg"));
				Artwork artwork = art.getNew();
				
				
				audio = AudioFileIO.read(f);
				
				Tag t = audio.getTag();
				t.addField(artwork);
				t.setField(FieldKey.ALBUM, "Foetus");
				System.out.println("Searching for " + t.getFirst(FieldKey.TITLE) + " : " + t.getFirst(FieldKey.ALBUM));
```

Kennt sich jemand damit aus und weis wie das funktioniert? Wäre euch für schnelle Hilfe super dankbar 

Lg MoVo99


----------

